# How to Stop a Cough in 5 Minutes



## Bay_Kat

This was sent to me in an e-mail.  Not sure if it works, but wanted to see if anyone else has tried it.  If it does work, I wish I had know about this a week ago, my daughter was getting over a nasty spring cold and was at the coughing stage, nothing seemed to help. 

*Treatment:
To stop night time coughing in a child (or an adult, as we found out
 personally), put Vicks Vapor Rub generously on the bottom of the feet at
 bedtime and then cover with socks.

 Even persistent, heavy, deep coughing will stop in about five minutes
 and stay stopped for many, many hours of relief. This works 100 percent
 of the time, and is more effective in children than even very strong
 prescription cough medicines. In addition it is extremely soothing and
 comforting and they will sleep soundly. I heard the head of the Canada
 Research Council describe these findings on the part of their scientists
 when they were investigating the effectiveness and usage of prescription
 cough medicines in children, as compared to alternative therapies like
 acupressure. I just happened to tune in to a.m. Radio and picked up this
 guy talking about why cough medicines in kids often do more harm than
 good due to the chemical makeup of these strong drugs, so I listened. It
 was a surprising finding and found to be more effective than prescribed
 medicines for children at bedtime, and in addition to have a soothing
 and calming effect on sick children who then went on to sleep soundly.
 My wife tried it on herself when she had a very deep constant and
 persistent cough a few weeks ago, and it worked 100 percent! She said it
 felt like a warm blanket had enveloped her. The coughing stopped in a
 few minutes, and believe me this was a deep (incredibly annoying!) every
few seconds, uncontrollable cough and she slept cough-free for hours
 every night she used it.*

If anyone out there has a cough, try it tonight and let me know if it works. TIA


----------



## DuffMan

Bay_Kat said:


> This was sent to me in an e-mail.  Not sure if it works, but wanted to see if anyone else has tried it.  If it does work, I wish I had know about this a week ago, my daughter was getting over a nasty spring cold and was at the coughing stage, nothing seemed to help.
> 
> *Treatment:
> To stop night time coughing in a child (or an adult, as we found out
> personally), put Vicks Vapor Rub generously on the bottom of the feet at
> bedtime and then cover with socks.
> 
> Even persistent, heavy, deep coughing will stop in about five minutes
> and stay stopped for many, many hours of relief. This works 100 percent
> of the time, and is more effective in children than even very strong
> prescription cough medicines. In addition it is extremely soothing and
> comforting and they will sleep soundly. I heard the head of the Canada
> Research Council describe these findings on the part of their scientists
> when they were investigating the effectiveness and usage of prescription
> cough medicines in children, as compared to alternative therapies like
> acupressure. I just happened to tune in to a.m. Radio and picked up this
> guy talking about why cough medicines in kids often do more harm than
> good due to the chemical makeup of these strong drugs, so I listened. It
> was a surprising finding and found to be more effective than prescribed
> medicines for children at bedtime, and in addition to have a soothing
> and calming effect on sick children who then went on to sleep soundly.
> My wife tried it on herself when she had a very deep constant and
> persistent cough a few weeks ago, and it worked 100 percent! She said it
> felt like a warm blanket had enveloped her. The coughing stopped in a
> few minutes, and believe me this was a deep (incredibly annoying!) every
> few seconds, uncontrollable cough and she slept cough-free for hours
> every night she used it.*
> 
> If anyone out there has a cough, try it tonight and let me know if it works. TIA



I have tried that but if it works I'm all for it!  I just went to the doctor to get a prescription for Promethazine with Codeine.  Its the only thing that works for me when I need to get sleep with out coughing.


----------



## bresamil

Thanks for the info!


----------



## migtig

I personally swear by Vick's every single time.  I've never put it on my feet though.  I rub it all over the chest and throat area and if me and mine are really congested I put a bit under the nostrils.


----------



## clevalley

My mother swears this works...


----------



## GWguy

migtig said:


> I personally swear by Vick's every single time.  I've never put it on my feet though.  I rub it all over the chest and throat area and if me and mine are really congested I put a bit under the nostrils.



When I was a kid, my mom would schmere that stuff all over my chest, then pin a towel over it, I guess so it wouldn't stain the jammies.  I HATED that feeling....


----------



## migtig

GWguy said:


> When I was a kid, my mom would schmere that stuff all over my chest, then pin a towel over it, I guess so it wouldn't stain the jammies.  I HATED that feeling....



 Come to Miggy I won't make you wear jammies.


----------



## GWguy

migtig said:


> Come to Miggy I won't make you wear jammies.


----------



## lulu belle

I've never tried it myself, but have heard may people having luck with this, but I have tried those tissues with the Vicks in them, that stuff is great if you are stuffed up, and you don't have to smear gunk on you!


----------

